# p bass



## unknownuza (Mar 3, 2004)

anyone have any input on the agresiveness of peacock bass. I am not talking about how much it can eat or fit in its mouth. For example does anyone have accounts of a peacock going mouth to mouth with something or is it more of a it can fit anything in its mouth agresive.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

There are varying accounts of them both fighting back and even dominating a tank, and others of them just being passive and mild. They don't seem to jawlock much if any, rather, their method of attack should they choose to do so is to just ram other fish while charging at top speed, which can be a very devastating attack to a victim.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

my old p-bass was a nasty mofo!


----------



## unknownuza (Mar 3, 2004)

hey freshsalt how long did it take for your moto to reach 9 inches and is there any growth differences in a red tiger variant. Thank you all for the responses


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

unknownuza said:


> hey freshsalt how long did it take for your moto to reach 9 inches and is there any growth differences in a red tiger variant. Thank you all for the responses
> [snapback]845121[/snapback]​


It will take a cichla a few months to reach 9 inches.. probably 4-5 months with good feeding.

there is no red tiger variant of cichla.


----------



## unknownuza (Mar 3, 2004)

well peacock, in my statement it I was asking about a "moto" not cichla. thanks for the response though, I am pretty knowledgeable and know that p bass have possibly the fastest growth rate of fish people keep in home aquaria..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

unknownuza said:


> well peacock, in my statement it I was asking about a "moto" not cichla. thanks for the response though, I am pretty knowledgeable and know that p bass have possibly the fastest growth rate of fish people keep in home aquaria..
> [snapback]845438[/snapback]​


I thought Moto was a typo for Mono.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Red Tiger Motas will grow at the same rate as regular Motas.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

my firends got one about 3 or 4 inches long in with an oscar, a ropefish and a dempesy, it seems liek the dempesy acutally bullyed the peacokc bass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

seemings how the pbass will hit 2 feet while the JD is barely hitting 8 inches, judgement this early won't do anyone much good heh


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

MY old p bass was excessively aggressive. I was growing one out in a 55 for my LFS that was selling them big for good coin. He would just kill any fish that he couldnt eat. Amazing to watch too, he was so fast it seemed like he would tense up, then teleport to his desired location. If that location was another fish, that fish be dead.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big was he and at what tankmates/tankmate size did he dispatch?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> MY old p bass was excessively aggressive. I was growing one out in a 55 for my LFS that was selling them big for good coin. He would just kill any fish that he couldnt eat. Amazing to watch too, he was so fast it seemed like he would tense up, then teleport to his desired location. If that location was another fish, that fish be dead.
> [snapback]870271[/snapback]​


doubtfull... unless it was a sexually mature male.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's a blurry shot of 2 large temensis going at it...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

He was about 6" before I sold him. He would kill goldfish for sport every day. He killed an oscar I was holding for a friend, and killed a handful of silver dollars. Some days he was nice to my other fish, then other days he would beat them up. I would watch him do this, so you can doubt me all you want peacock.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> He was about 6" before I sold him. He would kill goldfish for sport every day. He killed an oscar I was holding for a friend, and killed a handful of silver dollars. Some days he was nice to my other fish, then other days he would beat them up. I would watch him do this, so you can doubt me all you want peacock.
> [snapback]871788[/snapback]​


ok.. i will.. i have had experience with countless peacocks.. and i have never came across one UNDER 11 inches who would attack other fish for "sport"..

DONH!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they are doing the "good stuff" again.. befor i sold them to you, they would fight like that.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

You can't speak for every p bass though Peacock. Mine did it. You can't ague with that.


----------

